# Help identifying threaded fittings for an intercooler modification



## enwood (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi all,

I have a new 80-gallon 2-stage/5HP Campbell-Hausfeld Compressor and am adding an intercooler and water separator between the compressor pump and tank. I'm just trying to get dryer air _in_ the tank, and reduce as much condensate as possible, to extend the life of the tank.

I removed the copper discharge from the pump to the tank, and now need to mate the original discharge fitting (shown below) to a 1/2" NPTM to 1/2" JICM adapter, so that I can eventually feed the tank via a JIC-fitted hydraulic line. (The hydraulic line connects the 8AN (1/2") JICM fitting on a Derale 15300 16-row 1/2" copper tube transmission cooler, then to a water separator, then into the tank).

I am absolutely baffled about how to mate the threading of the original brass fitting to the NPTM/JICM adapter. It's like I'm trying to join together two separate industries: plumbing and hydraulics. I thought the brass threading was 1/2" but it's not. 

So, what would that threading be? 

And, is that brass threading also referred to as NPT? 

















And, can anyone explain the purpose of that custom tank fitting and the small black rubber PTC hose that goes from the tank fitting to the pressure switch? It's not a pressure feedback/shutoff because that's directly mounted on the tank, but the small hose does feed back to the switch, though. I'm wondering if I can do away with it, and just mount that NPTM/JICM fitting right into the tank?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## enwood (Apr 12, 2021)

Jeez! Shortly after I posted this question, I bumped into exactly the fitting I needed:

1/2" Flare x 1/2" Male NPT Solid Brass Air Compressor In Tank Check Valve New








1/2" Flare x 1/2" Male NPT Solid Brass Air Compressor In Tank Check Valve New | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1/2" Flare x 1/2" Male NPT Solid Brass Air Compressor In Tank Check Valve New at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





I think that might do the trick. 
Tim


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea lots of fittings out there..
my guess would to have been bsp.
pm me if you need fitting id charts!


----------

